# RIMPTA



## DSP0284

Congrats and good luck to the recent graduates of the Rhode Island Municipal Police Training Academy!
They graduated last Friday 12/15/17...this is a somewhat self serving post, as my son was one of the graduates...very proud!
stay safe officers!


----------



## mpd61

WOO HOO!!!!!!
Merry Christmas to our new grads in the Ocean State


----------

